# nur eine ebene drehen



## Kurt Cobain (18. November 2006)

TAg TAg

Hab da n Bild mit 3 Ebenen.
Wenn ich jetzt auf* Bild > Arbeitsfläche drehen > 90°* geh dreht sich immer das ganze Bild, also alle Ebenen.

Wie kann ich es machen, dass sich blos die Ebene dreht, die ich ausgewählt hab?

gruß ich


----------



## Dr Dau (18. November 2006)

Hallo!

Bearbeiten --> Transformieren --> Drehen (alternativ: 180° drehen oder 90° im/gegen UZS drehen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

